# Favorite Video Games



## Alderic (Aug 17, 2011)

I apologize if this is not the correct forum (I'm supposing it is because the title has "games" in it)
My question is simple: What is everyone's favorite game? 
MINE would be...
RPG would be::FF7(yeaaah old school  ) 
Shooter: Cod MW2
Fighting: Mortal Kombat


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 17, 2011)

Such ordinary choices. :v Anyhoo, this is in the wrong section, it belongs in Three Frags Left - take a look at what is actually in a forum before you post in it. This one is for games in the forum, and Three Frags Left is for videogame discussion.

My fave games? Killing Floor, Men of War, and Red Orchestra.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 17, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Such ordinary choices. :v Anyhoo, this is in the wrong section, it belongs in Three Frags Left - take a look at what is actually in a forum before you post in it. This one is for games in the forum, and Three Frags Left is for videogame discussion.
> 
> My fave games? Killing Floor, Men of War, and Red Orchestra.



Oh i apologize. I'm still new to FAF... Could someone move this forum for me then or sumthin.. 
I believe I've played Red Orchestra Before  Idk about the other two though


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 17, 2011)

My favorite:
FPS - Portal 2 (PC)
Sandbox - LittleBigPlanet 2 (PS3)
Puzzle - Portal 2
RPG - Shining Force (Genesis/Mega Drive)
Mod - Garry's Mod (PC)
Fighting - Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3 (Grew up playing it at my cousin's house.)
Sports - Tecmo Baseball (NES)
Open World - GTA: Vice City (PS2)


----------



## Alderic (Aug 17, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> My favorite:
> FPS - Portal 2 (PC)
> Sandbox - LittleBigPlanet 2 (PS3)
> Puzzle - Portal 2
> ...


Another of my old school favorite games would have to be Ocarina of time <3
I thoroughly enjoyed Shining force :3 I've heard ALOT about portal but I don't have the money to buy it. I haven't been able to play it yet

RE-EDIT: Vice city is also very nice ^w^ World games mine would have to be "Prototype" though.


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 17, 2011)

My favorite game, out of every game I've played, is 2-player Lemmings. Dicking my friends over is my favorite pastime. Also, RE4, SH2, MGS3, and SMB2: Yoshi's Island.


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 17, 2011)

I've never been able to pick a single favorite game. I love Bioshock 2, Portal 2, Final Fantasy series (especially VII and XIII), Battlefield BC2, Borderlands, Assassin's Creed series, etc.

Edit: I can't believe I forgot Half-Life 2!


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 17, 2011)

Alderic said:


> I've heard ALOT about portal but I don't have the money to buy it. I haven't been able to play it yet


If you have a Steam account, GET THE FIRST SLICE DEMO NAO.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 18, 2011)

I see the incorrect placement of this thread is already addressed, so we'll just wait for this thread to magically teleport or get locked if there's already a "Favorite Games". Anyways, mine is, sadly, Pokemon Gold, of all things ._.'


----------



## Alderic (Aug 18, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE POKEMON GOLD ;D!
@DR DURR I don't have a steam account :c
@STEAM i also enjoy many of those games ^w^
@RADIOHEAD I Really enjoy the RE series. 2 was my favorite :3


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 18, 2011)

Can't wait for Skyrim and the previous 2 installations in the series

Civ is also sexy


----------



## Alderic (Aug 18, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Can't wait for Skyrim and the previous 2 installations in the series
> 
> Civ is also sexy


I haven't played Skyrim or seen what it looks like but i've heard people talk about it O: I'll check it out sometime C;


----------



## Lunar (Aug 18, 2011)

Pretty much all of the Pokemon games (Fourth gen was shit, though), and Super Mario 64.  Except after reading the Creepypasta article, I've left my N64 at my friend's for a bit longer than I planned.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 18, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Pretty much all of the Pokemon games (Fourth gen was shit, though), and Super Mario 64.  Except after reading the Creepypasta article, I've left my N64 at my friend's for a bit longer than I planned.


I LOVE pokemon(as i've stated before) I have yet to play Fourth gen and i'm not planning to. The pokemon(s) looked retarted. ONE WAS A CLOCK,FFS! Mario 64 was also pretty great. I put some good time into that.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 18, 2011)

Tetris Attack/Pokemon Puzzle League/Panel de Pon
ARIKA Tetris (TGM3)
Metroid series and Metroidvanias
Valve shooters
Bioshock




Alderic said:


> I LOVE pokemon(as i've stated before) I have yet to play Fourth gen and i'm not planning to. The pokemon(s) looked retarted. ONE WAS A CLOCK,FFS!



Fifth gen is even worse, they had an _ice cream cone_ Pokemon.  For srs.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 18, 2011)

Alderic said:


> I LOVE pokemon(as i've stated before) I have yet to play Fourth gen and i'm not planning to. The pokemon(s) looked retarted. ONE WAS A CLOCK,FFS! Mario 64 was also pretty great. I put some good time into that.


A clock?  Hmm... don't remember that one.  The fifth generation looks pretty badass, though.  A giant red, white, and blue eagle, a menacing-looking green dragon, an electric zebra... holy shit...
Your avi is adorable, btw.  x3  *snuggles it*


----------



## Alderic (Aug 18, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> A clock?  Hmm... don't remember that one.  The fifth generation looks pretty badass, though.  A giant red, white, and blue eagle, a menacing-looking green dragon, an electric zebra... holy shit...
> Your avi is adorable, btw.  x3  *snuggles it*


OOhh i apologize. I'm so tired that i said a 5th generation pokemon thinking it was 4th...  Yeah some of those are actually pretty cool looking but alot look really stupid. I saw my little brother play it. Thank chu  Unfortunately It's a random pic off the internet ;~; My friend is drawing MY fursona though


----------



## Alderic (Aug 18, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Tetris Attack/Pokemon Puzzle League/Panel de Pon
> ARIKA Tetris (TGM3)
> Metroid series and Metroidvanias
> Valve shooters
> ...


Forreal...? -facepalm- How sad. I loved tekken when i was younger ^w^ (ps1-ps2) I've never played bioshock but i've seen footage. It seems pretty awesome :3


----------



## Lunar (Aug 18, 2011)

Alderic said:


> OOhh i apologize. I'm so tired that i said a 5th generation pokemon thinking it was 4th...  Yeah some of those are actually pretty cool looking but alot look really stupid. I saw my little brother play it. Thank chu  Unfortunately It's a random pic off the internet ;~; My friend is drawing MY fursona though


I can't get anyone to draw my sona =w= Thank god I have somewhat decent pencil skills.  That's right, I didn't use a tablet for mine.  That was old-fashioned lead and paper.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 18, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> I can't get anyone to draw my sona =w= Thank god I have somewhat decent pencil skills.  That's right, I didn't use a tablet for mine.  That was old-fashioned lead and paper.


That's awesome ^-^ I don't have a tablet either xD My friend is doing a pencil sketch ^w^ he's real good


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 18, 2011)

Amnesia.
CoD up to MW.
Battlefield.
STALKER series by far.
Oblivion (Cannot fucking wait for Skyrim)

And for the indie/atmospheric section, Limbo.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 18, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Amnesia.
> CoD up to MW.
> Battlefield.
> STALKER series by far.
> ...


Oblivion was pretty fun ^w^ Barely played it but what I had played,I enjoyed.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2011)

Quake (specifically 2, though I love all the others)
Doom
Serious Sam
Grand Theft Auto
Portal
Half Life
Team Fortress 2
Gmod
Dday: Normandy (Q2 mod)

Think that's about it. Not the most open-minded of gamers.

*Edit:* Where my Quake bros at?

CRIPES, THIS THING IS A BRICK!


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 18, 2011)

Ms. Pacman, and LoZ: OOA/OOS will rank as my all-time favorites. 
Majora's Mask's pretty high up there on the list too, along with Final Fantasy Tactics Advanced, and SSBM. What I've played of GTA: SA was hella fun too, but I do not own it.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 18, 2011)

@sollux,those are all good games.
@barefootfoof I LOVE LoZ  great series.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 18, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> A clock?  Hmm... don't remember that one.  The fifth generation looks pretty badass, though.  A giant red, white, and blue eagle, a menacing-looking green dragon, an electric zebra... holy shit...
> Your avi is adorable, btw.  x3  *snuggles it*



looks are decieving. There's some intensely shitty pokemon on black and white. -_-

I enjoy the green dragon you mentioned. I named him Brydian :3 He's totally epic, but my Dragonite is my first choice in any regard. Well, not this games dragonite, my heart gold dragonite. That guy's a boss. I need to get moar dragonites


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm surprised this thread hasn't been moved yet. Usually the mods are very quick with this sort of thing. Anyway, I'm gonna have to say my favourite video game is the old Mario Bros. game, where you're in the sewers and you have to kill turtles, crabs, and insects by hitting the floor underneath them and then running up and kicking them off the screen. Somebody must know what I'm talking about right?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 19, 2011)

Ocarina of Time, for that matter anything Zelda is going to be super special awesome. Except for this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mHw5g55oC4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNpLXo55yfw


----------



## Alderic (Aug 19, 2011)

I think originals should be left alone.


----------



## SelenaRevkin (Aug 22, 2011)

My favorite games are Need for speed series and GTA Series.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

Harvest Moon: Magical Melody, and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon (I prefer Red/Blue because you get exp from bosses). Objectively they both suck, but I can actually beat those games.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> Harvest Moon: Magical Melody, and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon (I prefer Red/Blue because you get exp from bosses). Objectively they both suck, but I can actually beat those games.


I actually like harvest mood ^w^

@ryanleblanc, Yes i know what your talking about  i enjoy that game too


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, it's a pretty addictive game. But some of them are just soooo borrriinng


----------



## KhaoticNeutral (Aug 23, 2011)

Oblivion, Fallout 3, Fallout New Vegas, Jak 2, Jak 3, Burnout Paradise, Dante's Inferno and of course FFVII (it's a staple).


----------



## Alderic (Aug 26, 2011)

KhaoticNeutral said:


> Oblivion, Fallout 3, Fallout New Vegas, Jak 2, Jak 3, Burnout Paradise, Dante's Inferno and of course FFVII (it's a staple).


I agree with many of these. I've never played Burnout paradise or Dante's Inferno but I REALLY want to!
Edit: @Skift, I don't remember which ones I've played but I know I beat atleast 1 or 2. lol


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 27, 2011)

Shin megami tensei: nocturne
guilty gear: accent core
GTA4
and hopefully when skullgirls comes out that will be a favorite of mine


----------



## Alderic (Aug 27, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Shin megami tensei: nocturne
> guilty gear: accent core
> GTA4
> and hopefully when skullgirls comes out that will be a favorite of mine


Skullgirls looks very nice,I want to play it myself. It looks like an oldschool game (that's a huge plus for me) and just a nice fighter type. :3


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 27, 2011)

Gladius
NOX
Oblivion
Super Pitfall despite the horrible music.
Silent Hill 2 for the XBox
Spartan
MW 1
Mario Kart for the SNES(fuck the other versions)
And bunch of others.


----------



## FurrFreak (Sep 3, 2011)

L4D2
Star Wars: Battlefront II
Gears of War Series
MW2
Halo 3


----------



## Tycho (Sep 3, 2011)

EDIT: JUST MAKE THIS SUBJECT A STICKY ALREADY.  Fuck's sake, HOW MANY threads are we going to have about this?

Also, stop calling them by series.  DAMN that is annoying.

Also also, why not have a "Video Games you HATE" thread instead of this one? It's bound to be more entertaining and informative and will spark more interesting discussions.  I mean, there are so many goddamn video games out there, the ones you HATE are more likely the minority and will result in less pointless list post-a-rrhea.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 3, 2011)

Red Orchestra 2 and lots of half life!


----------



## Attaman (Sep 4, 2011)

For Roleplaying game? I guess it can be split into four:

jRPG, Solitary - _Brave Fencer Musashiden_. Better games than it, but I just, well, I'm a fan. Probably overall due to a few factors: I grew up with a PSX as opposed to a N64, the game is overall solidly built (if frustrating at times), the musical score and voices are _great_, and its story - despite being cliche - is not that bad. Heck, if you squint a bit, the story's pretty good as a deconstruction instead of a straight-up story.

jRPG, Party - _Final Fantasy Tactics_, though _Final Fantasy VII_ comes close. FFT wins out due to story. Main ways that FFVII even compares are, well, that I haven't played that many jRPG's and it has a lot of content. I prefer my games having 50+ hours of gameplay _without_ having to resort to "lol 4 hour campaign ten bajillion multiplayer".

wRPG, Solitary - _Morrowind_. It's not a typical fantasy world, the soundtrack isn't half bad, the worst you can really say about it is that it's a bit brown and the combat mechanics are pretty dated. I can understand something like D&D "you miss, you miss, you miss", as you can assume something's happening like you're getting dirt kicked in your face, or the opponent's focusing more on defense, or what have you. Why the flying fuck am I missing a fridge sized crab (with the dexterity to match) with my spear? It's not the shell, rats can chew through that perfectly fine. 

wRPG, Party - _Baldur's Gate_. It's... iffy whether I should vote for BG or BGII:SoA. BG, IMO, has a better overall story and more interactive environment, but BGII has solidified many mechanics and doesn't have a bad story either.


Shooter? _Deus Ex_. Hm, can you imagine why the person who likes good stories, RPG elements, and so on is preferential to games like _Deus Ex_ over games like _Medal of Honor_? Mind, _Battlefield 1942_ gives DE a very good run for its money thanks to the amounts of fun you can have going through it single or multiplayer. 


Real time strategy? _Dawn of War: Dark Crusade_. Easily the best of the DoW series. Great mechanics, voice acting, graphics, story... the one problem is that often times the AI is a _horribly cheating bastard_, doing stuff like ignoring the unit cap on relic units, getting multiple bases that can share relics and strategic point resources, often has a starting bonus to their resource pool... on higher difficulties it's literally not impossible to end an individual engagement with a killcount in the thousands. Did I mention that you might fight several of these before your next turn on the world map? Fortunately, well, often times your Honor Guard are going to tear whoever you fight apart. Imperial Guard Commander + max Priests = "HAHAHA! I FEAR NO EVIL, FOR I AM FEAR INCARNATE!"

Sandbox: _Minecraft_. 

Puzzle: _Tetris_. Can't go wrong with one of the originals. Of course, it's only barely a puzzle game, since you can't really win the original (to my understanding).

Sidescroller: _Castlevania: Symphony of the Night_. Mind, there's a TON of sidescrollers I enjoy, just that C:SotN has been replayed the most of many of them.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2011)

Tycho said:


> EDIT: JUST MAKE THIS SUBJECT A STICKY ALREADY.  Fuck's sake, HOW MANY threads are we going to have about this?


Seriously, you think it would be a sticky.

Also, since we're on the topic of that game I'm obsessed with, Gen 1 Pokemon had a _pile of sludge_ Pokemon and a _bigger pile of sludge_ as its evolution.


----------



## Alderic (Sep 4, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Seriously, you think it would be a sticky.
> 
> Also, since we're on the topic of that game I'm obsessed with, Gen 1 Pokemon had a _pile of sludge_ Pokemon and a _bigger pile of sludge_ as its evolution.


Yeah I remember them xD well whatever works honestly. :3


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 4, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Seriously, you think it would be a sticky.
> 
> Also, since we're on the topic of that game I'm obsessed with, Gen 1 Pokemon had a _pile of sludge_ Pokemon and a _bigger pile of sludge_ as its evolution.



Generation 5 did that too, but with a pile of rubbish that must be taken out of its misery.


----------



## DW_ (Sep 4, 2011)

FurrFreak said:


> L4D2
> Star Wars: Battlefront II
> Gears of War Series
> *MW2
> Halo 3*



*whywhywhywhywhywhywhywhywhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

*The others are great though, and I'm glad Pandemic removed a Hero's ability to reflect fucking _ROCKETS_ in the second game.

Battlefront II
UT99
Super Mario Galaxy (suck it Sunshine fans, this one wins out on pure soundtrack)
God of War 3
Soul Calibur as a whole series (yes I've played every one of them. Not Soul Edge though ;-
Elder Scrolls including and after Morrowind
SSB64
BOMBERMAN 64. BEST 64 GAME EVER.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, guess I've to say the Pokemon series and Super Smash Bros Brawl.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Super Mario Galaxy (suck it Sunshine fans, this one wins out on pure soundtrack)


Hahaha, _what_ Sunshine fans?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Hahaha, _what_ Sunshine fans?



They exist.

They are truly strange creatures.

EDIT: Wait, I haven't posted in _this_ thread yet? Bayonetta folks, no contest.


----------



## William (Sep 4, 2011)

Beyond Good & Evil, multiplayer Serious Sam, Warcraft III, and Command and Conquer: Yuri's Revenge.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 4, 2011)

I thought SMS (_Super Mario Sunshine_) was actually a pretty good game. Mind, not the best Mario by a longshot, but by no means bad.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 4, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Puzzle: _Tetris_. Can't go wrong with one of the originals. Of course, it's only barely a puzzle game, since you can't really win the original (to my understanding).



In some versions it's winnable, including Arika's version which is considered by many enthusiasts to be the best, Tetris the Grandmaster 3.  It's a hell of a challenge, though; while it starts slow enough to be played by anyone, the difficulty curve was set with high-level players in mind, and the game will sense skilled play and respond to it by ramping up the speed changes earlier on.  Machines are near-impossible to find outside of Japan but several PC clones exist.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sure I could list a ton more but I'll keep it short: Thief I+II, Starsiege: Tribes, Morrowind, and Dawn of War: Dark Crusade.


----------



## Alderic (Sep 5, 2011)

Attaman said:


> I thought SMS (_Super Mario Sunshine_) was actually a pretty good game. Mind, not the best Mario by a longshot, but by no means bad.


Yeah that game was actually pretty good. 
I gotta say..Everyone has really good tastes in games  I need to start playing more lol


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Sep 19, 2011)

Hmm..
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Resident Evil 4
World of Warcraft
Killing Floor
Battlefield 2
RollerCoaster Tycoon


----------



## Aktosh (Sep 19, 2011)

Erm..

 RPG: FF7 Actually my favorite game, probably because used to play it when I was like 6 but the CD had a scratch in it so I couldn't play further than the chocobo race... but recently (a year ago) I downloaded the ultima version and completed it in like a week and I was  absolutely amazed by it. So it probably has a lot to do with childhood memories that I like it that much...  I'm currently playing it through a second time. (and Nanaki is awesome btw)

Oblivion, A great open world game with many options and ways to go... I spent many hours of my life with it...

 FPS: Half-Life 2 & 1 But I like 2 way more.. especially the zombie level. It has an awesome build up and reallly nice gameplay with the traps and such. Thats gerally what I like about HL2. Every level has some feature to it so the gameplay isn't that boring, the writing and storry telling is awesome to. (and I'm waiting for the free mod Black Mesa Source. A HD version of HL1.)

Sandbox: Minecraft. You have a big open world and you can build/do what you want. Thats the definition of a sandbox game and that is exactly what minecraft is.

 MMORPG: WoW, yea I like it and I spent 5 years  of my life playing it. I don't play it anymore tough (but I'll probably going to play for some time again before I stop playing completly.) and I have learned some things in my 5 years playing WoW: First, it is icredibly complecated (If you play WoW you may not see that, but just try to explain to someone that hasen't played an MMO before just something from WoW. Oh God...) and I really like that. Second, it has an awesome community. Third, High level content is really fun (Yea, it got way to easy. I don't like that either.) but it really is... fourth, verry, verry time consuming it really is. Over all a great game.. (so much text >.<)

Puzzle: Portal (1) Great First person puzzle game with awesome storytelling and ending. Also check out a mod called Portal: Prelude. It's a prequal to the game (I haven't played portal 2 yet so I don't know how it comes together with the storry.) and really, really hard. You probably will need a walkthrough (I did) but if you can deal with it its a really good mod (People allways have to say that it's not by valve. It's that good.) and it's free! yey!

Strategy: Aw c'mon! Where are all the RTS fans out there? 

Warcraft 3 Probably the best RTS out there. and the story line isn't even all that bad either. (If you like warcraft lore.)

Heroes of Might and Magic 5 A very tactical turn based stragety game, love it.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 19, 2011)

Super Mario World 2 for the SNES.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 20, 2011)

Portal/2
L4D/2
BioShock/2/(upcoming) Infinite
TF2
Half-Life/2
Naughty Bear
Mortal Kombat
Street Fighter/2
Pokemon (all)
Angry Birds (all)
Zombie Highway
Silent Hill (all)
Resident Evil/Survivor/3 Nemesis


----------

